# Peanut!!



## Jim Mclaughlin

I have just finished reading jaspers book titled Peanut.
I really enjoyed the various adventures he had at Gravesend and on his eyeopening first trip.
Certainly brings it all back.
Well worth a read.
Jim


----------



## jasper

Many thanks for the plug, Jim. Glad you enjoyed it.

If anybody would like it as a stocking filler or just for a read please PM me for a signed copy.

Jasper.


----------

